# Let the Galaxy burn



## ChaplinWhulfgar (May 9, 2008)

As the title portends I'm just about finished with the book. I'm wondering what everyone(who read it) favorite story was mine would have to be one of the shortest it Ork hunter by Dan Abnett.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

mine would be the fall of malivion (forgot right name but i think thats close) and how all hope is lost for the characters


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

_Hell in a Bottle_ by Simon Jowett was really good I thought. _Deamonblood_ wasn't bad either, even if it was written by Counter.


----------



## Son of Russ (Jun 1, 2009)

Stopped reading it for a bit, do not have a fave yet, will pick it back up soon. Too many other novels I am reading and anticipating to read as they are released, to really get back into the book right now.


----------

